# Public Game Lands.



## anthonyd (Apr 10, 2014)

I was talking to my fiance last night about going over to some public game lands in the area. In the discussion, I came to a realization. Not many people in NC know, especially if you don't hunt, but I wanted to give you all a tidbit of information that may cost you some $$$ in the long run. 

In North Carolina, you must obtain a permit to access Public Game Land Management areas. If the area is posted as a Game Land, of any sort. You need to pay something like $10 for an annual "Pass" to access the areas. After that is obtained, you are free to roam, if you will. Obvously, you would want to still keep in mind that it could be easy to wander into private property, etc... but I thought I would give you guys a heads up. I will say, there is a lot more to this, but I wanted to warn everyone that it could cost you, if you didn't have this on you, when you go to those areas. 

If you want to read more on this, to be sure you stay legal, I believe it is under - N.C.G.S.15A NCAC 10D .0102 (or something to that effect)
The permit, rules, regulations, etc can be easily obtained through www.ncwildlife.org


----------



## dlsmith725 (Apr 24, 2014)

Anthony, roughly where are you in NC, I have been looking in the Winston/Salisbury Area for years but just can't seem to find any. Very frustrating....Thanks for the head up on the Public Game Land!!


----------



## anthonyd (Apr 10, 2014)

Durham/Chatham/Wake area? Jordan Lake to be more specific. 

All Game Lands in the state have the regulation where you need the permit to access them, as far as I know. That is state law. Don't feel bad about not finding them. I've been looking around them for a good while now. NOTHING. I have found Oysters and Chicken of the Woods. Never found a Morel though.


----------

